# What do you all think, pics inside



## arsslt (Jan 18, 2009)

When we first got him they were almost fully up by 2 months old. Around 3 months they started doing one ear up and other the down and at about 3 1/2 months they have been down ever since. please say there is hope. should i start tapping around 7 months if they are not back up by then.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I wouldn't wait until 7 months. It there isn't a LOT of change by 5 1/2 to 6 months I would be "helping them up".


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Looks like he's about 5 months?

He's adorable with the floppy ears but if you really want them, they need to be taped. I've heard you can use breath right strips (never tried it) . They don't look to me like they're going up on their own.


----------



## arsslt (Jan 18, 2009)

he will be 5 months old on the 1st of march. i just ordered the glue, i'm taking no chances.







now i hope it works though


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I agree with the others that considering how floppy they are I'd start taping now. But, unless you really know what you're doing I would have a vet or breeder experienced with taping ears do it for you. Greatly increases the chances of it working.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Chris WildGreatly increases the chances of it working.


Yes! One of my dogs back in the 70s, someone told my mom to use Popsicle sticks and some sort of glue. It wasn't cheap or pretty to have the vet clean that up.


----------



## arsslt (Jan 18, 2009)

i'm going to use the breathe right strips. who would i talk to about them doing it, my vet?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

As floppy as they are, I really wonder if the breathe right strips will be enough? I would send thses pics to the breeder and see what they think.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I don't think the breathe right strips are going to do the trick either. Those can work for ears where just the tips are down, but these ears are soft all over. I think they need inserts and proper taping.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Nonetheless, he is very cute I think.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'll save you the trouble--send him here! I LOVE those floppy ears!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

second that 
he is adorable 
It took brady a long time before his ears would stay up 
I think it was because of my Lab and her floppy ears 
he is fine

at 6 months they were up just checked 
at 5 he looked similiar you your cutie


----------



## arsslt (Jan 18, 2009)

Now i'm really nervous they won't stand on their own, what do you recommend i do first


----------



## arsslt (Jan 18, 2009)

Please help


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

get in touch with your breeder, if they can help let them, otherwise find a vet experienced with gluing/taping


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

i luv his floppy ears too, maybe that's because storm's never went up......i like the floppy eared look myself!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My friend uses Dr. Sholes molefoam inserts and cuts them in the shape of the ear, above the knob. Then she spreads the tear mender glue on the moalfoam. She cleans the ears with alcohol and lets it dry. then she presses in the molefoam with the tearmender glue. Then she wraps the ear around this to give it shape and tapes it so that the inserts have a natural ear form to them. After a few days the tape can come off. the molefoam stays in there until it comes out on its own accord. These ears she might tape together as well to train them up. 

It is complicated and not complicated. This is why having a breeder or vet do this is probably your best bet. 

Good luck. Your pup is beautiful, but I would probably give these ears help.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

I agree with the others here, because I had a male with VERY similar ears, and I waited too long, and tried all sorts of stuff but to no avail. By any chance, did someone play alot with your pups ears?

In either case, I wouldn't trust a vet for taping. IME, they usually don't know squat about ALOT of stuff. Many members on this forum know more than they do. In fact, Sue's tips above are quite good.

You might also want to consider doing some searches on the web and you'll find quite a few sites that actually document with pictures and everything. 

I should clarify that not ALL vets are clueless, but from what I saw just from my neighbor's vet's tape job alone, I would NEVER in a million years rely on a vet for taping. Not unless they have real-life hands-on experience with more than a few tapings, that were successful. And, they'd have to be GSD tapings, not the basic Doberman or Great Dane taping, either.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## arsslt (Jan 18, 2009)

Where can i find these products so i can get to it right away.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I would start with your breeder. Call and ask if s/he has done this for other pups.


----------



## arsslt (Jan 18, 2009)

the bad thing is i lost his number


----------



## arsslt (Jan 18, 2009)

i'm going to check when i get home, it might have his name on the AKC paper he gave me


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Start with your breeder. If that doesn't help, look up other breeders in your area and see if they have experience with it. Contacting local GSD clubs, schutzhund clubs, etc.. will give you a good lead on what breeders are in your area and may help you find someone experienced taping ears.

Talk to your vet too, but specifically ASK about experience taping the ears and if the vet hasn't done it much before, I'd go elsewhere. Considering your vet recommended calcium supplements for the ears, irregardless of the host of skeletal problems this can create in a growing pup, I'd bet that your particular vet probably doesn't have a lot of experience with soft ears in GSDs. Which isn't surprising, since most vets don't. That's why going to people with a lot of GSD specific experience is your best bet.


----------



## arsslt (Jan 18, 2009)

Can someone tell me where i can find these products, can they be bought in a store or do i have to buy them on the internet?

Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Again, I would find someone who KNOWS about taping ears before you go shopping for products. This person can guide you in what to buy, where to buy it, and how to use it properly. Without guidance you're likely to spend a lot of money, and cause your pup a lot of discomfort, to no avail.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Right - if the dog isn't comfortable, he's going to tear it out and possibly damage his ears worse. Then you've wasted your money and your dog still has floppy ears.

I think since you don't have regular contact with your breeder, the best bet is to call around to different vets to find one with *experience* taping ears. 

You'll pay more to have it done properly than you would with some stuff off the internet but you should only have to pay for it once. 

Your pups ears aren't like a DIY kitchen floor - you can't tear it out in 2 years to do a better job.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd wait personally he's only 5 months 

Not saying my dog is the perfect example but at 5 months his ears were doing the same thing
We are trying to help you just need to read the threads


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Adam1824Can someone tell me where i can find these products, can they be bought in a store or do i have to buy them on the internet?
> 
> Thanks for everyones help.


Did you do a search on the web? Many of the sites tell you EXACLTY where to buy the supplies.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcI'd wait personally he's only 5 months
> 
> Not saying my dog is the perfect example but at 5 months his ears were doing the same thing
> We are trying to help you just need to read the threads


I completely agree. I have seen this many times and the ears come up just fine. 

If you think about it, he's not even 5 months old yet and is probably in the middle of some serious teething. I would do your research now and if nothing at all is still happening at 5 1/2 months I would tape/glue.

Now if there is a history of soft ears in the family I would probably start taping now.


----------



## arsslt (Jan 18, 2009)

i talked to a breeder and they said to start giving him Hokamix tablets and Vertex tablets and that will help. I bought them from http://www.holisticvitamins.com

also she said to start feeding him California natural or Martin's K-9. what do you all think


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Well since you asked, I wouldn't start adding all sorts of "suppliments". You really can do more harm than good, especially to a growing puppy. Especially since he should be getting plenty of Calcium in his food, I wouldn't be adding it once, let aloneTWICE as both of these suppliments have it in them.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

That Martins has some the the yuckiest ingredients I have seen in a while. I would NOT feed that to any dog of mine!


----------



## arsslt (Jan 18, 2009)

the breeder seemed very knowledgeable. she and her husband both work with K-9 dogs for there city and he used to be a trainer over in Germany for german shepherds. she said to just start with one pill a day and one scoop mixed in with his food, after a week give him too pills and after another couple of weeks give him three.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

I just scanned a VERY old picture of a monster male I had. Granted he is sitting slightly in front of me in the pic, but as you can see, he was indeed a monster, in every sense of the word. Just look at him in relation to what you can see of me! FWIW, this dog was THE absolute BEST dog. Protection-trained to take out as many as 3 people (had a natural instinct to go after the genitals...it hurt to just watch him in action!), a tracker, a herder, yet he was extremely gentle and loved kids.

Anyway, when he was young, I believe we weren't cautious enough with his ears, and I'm sure people, including us, might have played with his ears a bit too much, too. After waiting the typical 6 - 7 months, we started taping. While it helped his ears move from flop-to-the-side to a more forward-facing position, it's obvious that we waited too long, because this is how they ended up. Here's a pic of him as an adult. Don't mean to worry you, but since you asked, this is exactly why I would not mess around at this point and get them taped now, if you want the best chance helping your dog's ears stand.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Adam1824i talked to a breeder and they said to start giving him Hokamix tablets and Vertex tablets and that will help. I bought them from http://www.holisticvitamins.com
> 
> also she said to start feeding him California natural or Martin's K-9. what do you all think


we feed california natural, and one of our guys ears just fell again after being up for over a week....left one still standing strong, hoping righ tone will go back up....why the california natural?


----------



## thezinger (Nov 6, 2008)

ears look just like mines did, i decided to help them out.

heres a post i made a little while ago, it seems to have worked. the glue is mostly worm off now and shes holding her ears up.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post968244


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It is very true that SOME sources know very little. If ANYONE suggests cropping, RUN! I say this because someone actually did suggest this to me. 

It sounds like your breeders are not likely to help in the glueing/taping process. Definitely, check out sites on the internet so you have a good idea of what needs to happen before discussing it with someone with experience. For example, there is a knob in the ear for want of a better term. You have to put your insert further up in the ear so that know is unhindered. 

The first time undergoing all of this should be done in the role of an assistant. You can get all of the materials at K-Mart or WalMart. 

Good luck.


----------



## arsslt (Jan 18, 2009)

a little good news to the situation, he's ears starting standing again this weekend just for about 30 seconds a couple times on saturday. there's hope







i bought him royal canine food and i'm going to start giving him vitamins. i still don't know if i'm going to resort to the glueing yet. it would be bad to put him through the pain of it and it not work.


----------

